# Rear timing cover removal 97 Maxima



## kevykevon (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm trying to remove the rear timing cover on my 97 Maxima, it's leaking oil between the block and rear timing cover on the passenger side in the vicinity of where the p.s. pump is located, I have the front cover removed, the timing chain, sprockets, guides, water pump removed, I have removed all of the bolts from the rear cover that go in from the front, I have also removed the bolts inside holding it on that go through the inside of the oil pan on the bottom, I checked several times to make sure that the bolts are all out and that I have not missed any, the rear cover will not come off, I feel like if I pry on it anymore that it will break the cover or crack it, It's loose all round the top, it's being held around the middle it seems like, is there any bolts that could be holding it on from the behind the cover?


----------



## kevykevon (Mar 26, 2017)

*97 Maxima 3.0 litre inner timing cover removal.*

It's a 3.0 litre motor.


----------



## kevykevon (Mar 26, 2017)

I finally got it off , it was just held on with a strong grip from the Nissan RTV sealer.


----------



## Emirperez47 (Mar 11, 2020)

kevykevon said:


> I finally got it off , it was just held on with a strong grip from the Nissan RTV sealer.



I know it's been 3 years and you might not read this but I had a mechanic break bolt 14 on the timing cover and it took a chunk of the rear cover and was leaking oil real bad. My question I guess is can I replace the rear cover without messing with the engine block?


----------

